

Airbus beaten to first electric Channel flight - relham
http://www.flyer.co.uk/aviation-news/newsfeed.php?artnum=2327

======
ChuckMcM
I find this an amusing story. Here is a nominally private company, Airbus,
trying to squash legitimate aviation by a licensed plane/pilot, so that they
can 'capture' a first and make a nice press release. I think there might be a
movie plot in there somewhere.

